# *DO NOT NEED** CXL DAYTONA BCH*-Apr 4-10* 1-2BR Reas.



## TIMESHARE-HO (Apr 1, 2016)

*Process of selling/buying house..  
Need 1-2 BR (2ad/2ch) VERY REASONABLE PLZ

* NEED APR 4-10  BUT IF PRICE IS LOW ENOUGH &
AVAIL.. CAN USE FM APR 4-28

Thx  904-403-7019  
PLZ CALL/TEXT- FASTER SERVICE


----------

